# Gateway Coasters Ride July 16



## rollfaster (Jul 5, 2016)

Our next ride is at the Culvers car show in Collinsville, Illinois on Saturday July 16. We are meeting up at the show at 3:30 pm and will hit the beautiful trails that are right off the Culvers lot. After the ride well check out the cars and grab some butter burgers. Good times!

JUL16
*Bike Ride and Car Cruise*
100 united dr. 
Collinsville, Illinois 62234.


----------



## tjkajecj (Jul 7, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 336604 View attachment 336603 Our next ride is at the Culvers car show in Collinsville, Illinois on Saturday July 16. We are meeting up at the show at 3:30 pm and will hit the beautiful trails that are right off the Culvers lot. After the ride well check out the cars and grab some butter burgers. Good times!
> 
> JUL16
> *Bike Ride and Car Cruise*
> ...




Rob,

Been going to that car show for years, nice little show.
Are you going to have an area to show the bikes?
Barring impending grandchildren, daughter's due date with twins is 7/19, I would sure like to be there.

Tim


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 7, 2016)

Steve said well have an area directly behind the cars. Well have a tent up with our banner and tables. Really hope you can make it. We will have our group shirts available also.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 7, 2016)

reel nice shirts ,i like them from bicycle larry


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks Larry. Our first run are pretty cool but basic, the next ones will be a little more flashy. I need pockets on mine for sure.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 8, 2016)

I like the banner! I hope you all have a good ride and make sure to post plenty of pics--bikes and cars! V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 8, 2016)

Will do Shawn.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 17, 2016)

Great turnout for our display/ride at the Culvers Car Show in Collinsville, Illinois last night. Many nice cars and bicycles. Riding the beautiful MCT trail network was perfect. The Schoolhouse trail is right next to Culvers, so we could walk the bikes 15 feet to the trail. Culvers has a car show every month on Saturdays and they are welcoming us back, so I'm sure we will.


----------



## tjkajecj (Jul 18, 2016)

Rob,

Let me know if Gateway Coasters attends the Culver's car show again, very enjoyable evening.
I will bring more bikes next time.

Tim


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm glad you came Tim, everyone loved your 41 snaptank. I'll keep you informed. I think there's a couple more of the Culvers Car shows left for the year. Yeah it was a blast, I'd love to see some more of your bikes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks for the pics Rob. Looks like a nice turn out and I'm digg'n that Pantera! V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 18, 2016)

We had a great time, yeah that was a 72 Pantera with a 351 Cleveland. One bad ass ride. Lovin that black 55 though. I think were gonna do this again at the end of the Car show season. Those trails are smooth as silk.


----------

